# '89 B12 2 door daily beater project



## B12Chris (Dec 14, 2011)

After selling my '85 FWD Corolla, I started to miss these underpowered 80's eco-box's. I picked this up for $200, only needed a clutch cable. Has a GA16I with 5 spd. Having drove it much yet, but it seems to run fine, although it does have a high idle and the fuel and coolant gauges don't work. My goal is to restore it as much as possible (paint, body work, refurbish interior, eta) and make a new daily driver that will see AutoX and rally races. Thinking about throwing on some Yamaha R1 carbs and a few bolt-ons on the GA16I along with a lightweight flywheel and see where it gets me.


----------

